# Roast Beef Recipe



## blackhawk19 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Roast Beef Recipe*

*1 large Roast of beef

1  small Roast of beef

Take the two roasts and put them in the smoker.*

*When the little one burns, the big one is done*


----------



## walking dude (Sep 14, 2007)

heheh  BH........you been looking at how my wife cooks havent you........LOLOL

only, we don't use the large roast beef.......so i am stuck with the burnt small one....

wd looks over his shoulder


Wd


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 14, 2007)

*Hey Wd, you get a whole roast of burnt ends. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  see, your wife DOES love you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Terry*


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey, in our house the wife uses the smoke alarm as a timer...


----------



## walking dude (Sep 14, 2007)

LOLOLOL

Hawg.......YOU need to look over your shoulder, make sure she hasn't snuck up on you and read what you posted........LOLOL

wd, once again, looks over his shoulder


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 14, 2007)

LOL! Yeah, I cud get kilt fer that...


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 14, 2007)

Well I have to admit I'm limping a little worse then normal tonight, I don't think the knee replacement I need would help this. just shows you what a ball bat can do


----------



## bigal (Sep 14, 2007)

Wait a second!!!  Women cook?  WTF!!!  I'm outta here.......my wife is gonna have a limp this weekend!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





women cook'n.............HA, they haven't done that since men draged them into the cave by the hair!

PS.  YOu all have a nice life, after this I WILL be 6' under.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 14, 2007)

R.I.P. BigArm

you will SHIRLEY be missed

Wd


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 14, 2007)

Now I can throw away my thermometers!!!


----------



## richtee (Sep 15, 2007)

Brings to mind the Rodney <RIP> line "My wife, she treats me like a god. Serves me burnt offerings every night"

I miss that guy...


----------

